# Please could you recommend a decent gerbilarium



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

My son for his 9th birthday would like some gerbils. We have researched into them and know they like to be in social groups and like to burrow so will require tortoise soil substrate to burrow in. 

I've been looking at suitable ones and know plastic ones are not ideal also wire ones are no good because they can get their legs caught.

So I would appreciate any recommendations from you all.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

The Pets At Home gerbilarium seems to be fine, never had an issue with it when I had my two gerbils.


----------



## Forever Autumn (Oct 14, 2015)

Personally I reccomend buying a second band aquarium, preferably a minimum of 2 and a half foot in length.They are fab for filling with toys and substrate to burrow in, but you need to do a little DIY to make a lid. Also you can convert the Detolf display cabinet from Ikea, it only costs around £40 and when converted make a tank that just over 5ft long. I have one of these split on half for my two pairs of gerbils.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have this one:
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/189556

Am so glad I got it, it is huge and the boys were happy


----------

